# 2014 K2 Maysis flex and toeside turn



## reduakm (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I am wondering if something has any ideas about this. I have a pair or 2014 K2 Maysis with about 7 days of riding on them. I also had a boot fitter make a custom heat molded footbed for these boots so there is no heal movement. 

The issue that I am having is with toeside turns. Don't get me wrong I can do toeside turns ok but it seems that I have to use my feet more with these boots. With other boots I would tend to rely on my shins to do large toeside carves but even more so on long toeside mountain traverses. It seems like with these boots there is maybe too much flex in the ankle and I am not able to leverage my shins all that much if at all. Then I try to compensate but tightening things up maybe a little too much and end up with cold feet.

Has anyone experienced this? The boots definitely fit. I am wondering if I should be looking for a different pair of boots or is there something else I am missing?

Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why are your shins doing the work? That's just an inability to actually ride. Foot to ankle movement drives EVERYTHING.


----------



## reduakm (Jan 27, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why are your shins doing the work? That's just an inability to actually ride. Foot to ankle movement drives EVERYTHING.


Thanks for the quick reply. Ok, so leaning into the boots with my shins - this is considered poor riding technique?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I liked the 2014 Maysis. They arent a stiff boot at all. Kind of right down the middle. Nonetheless, I think the balls of your feet play a bigger role than your shins do when making a toeside traverse. You might just be weird. Or maybe I am.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

reduakm said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Ok, so leaning into the boots with my shins - this is considered poor riding technique?


Yes. In general, any shin action should be a consequence of what you're doing with your feet.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Try bending your knees more. if you stand straight legged, yes you lean way over into your turn and your shins press agains the boot to board. 

If you bend your knees more your upper body will stay over your edge and you can flex your ankles more to drive that edge into the snow.


----------

